
Open Sourcing Human Beings. The Open Diaries - arihantdaga
An app&#x2F;website for writing a diary in a clean, beautiful space, allowing you to share your stories with others. You can also change the theme to set your mood and send your future self a reminder of this day. You can also keep a note private.
======
mathnmusic
Since you say "No one else can read your private notes.", does this include
your developers and sysadmins too? What's the end-to-end encryption mechanism
have you utilized here?

~~~
arihantdaga
@mathnmusic Currently i am working on an additional opt in security feature,
so users can select to encrypt their notes with a private key known only to
users and not stored anywhere in database and all notes will also be stored
encrypted. And hence not ever sysadmins will be able to read the private
notes. However the cost is that user has to remember the key no matter what.
If they forget the key, there wont be anyway to recover the notes.

If you have any suggestions on the same, please share. It'll be good to
discuss.

------
arihantdaga
Visit it here. [https://theopendiaries.com](https://theopendiaries.com)

------
arihantdaga
thanks @nikoleA. You can also find android app link here -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.feturtles....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.feturtles.theopendiaries)

------
nicoleA
Nice...UI is clean. Overall looks good.

